# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  forum search

## martindwilson

ok so im told search is working,if so how do you you use it?

----------


## royUK

I did a similar search & got twenty pages of results. Unfortunately, instead of newest first it started in 2008 despite changing the order before searching

----------


## Vaibhav

> ok so im told search is working,if so how do you you use it?



martindwilson, I tried the same search and it worked well for me .. Infact i tried it 3 times and it worked well every time.. 





> I did a similar search & got twenty pages of results. Unfortunately, instead of newest first it started in 2008 despite changing the order before searching



Even i got twenty pages of results and I also tried using the descending posts to show up the latest posts first and even that worked like a charm


screen shots : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...0101at324.png/ , http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...0101at323.png/

----------


## martindwilson

ok ill try again
here are the results this time i expanded it to any date, loads of returns but only threads started by me . not replies i have given

----------


## zbor

Yes, I'm having same problem.. Just wanted to post some screenshots.

Also, I got results (for exact name), BEFORE I've joined to the forum.

After I put descending date order I didn't get desired result...

----------


## zbor

I would also appeal, one more time, to add My Posts button that would list all my posts like I would search them... 
(for every user itself, so everybody would have use of it:
A every day users that can check latest posts
A new users and users that don't came too often, to find their posts easier

----------


## zbor

Here are the screenshots of search (only date changed in Advanced search).
That IMHO would need to be from the newest to the oldest by default...

----------


## Vaibhav

> ok ill try again
> here are the results this time i expanded it to any date, loads of returns but only threads started by me . not replies i have given



martindwilson, To see all every thing try searching for your name in the keyword and it will work as desired  :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

Actually, that would bring only results if someone mentioned you or quoted you... If you just  replied to the posts, you won't see that results

----------


## royUK

zbor, click on your name & then "View Forum Posts"

Vai - ascending or descending makes no difference to the order for me

----------


## zbor

> zbor, click on your name & then "View Forum Posts"
> 
> Vai - ascending or descending makes no difference to the order for me



For example, I don't see today posts. Also, I can't see did they read or not. They are all bold.

Ascending and descending does make sence since it's more likely, when you searching posts by name, to look latest and not oldest posts. Of course, if you need oldest, you can always change order.

----------


## Vaibhav

> I would also appeal, one more time, to add My Posts button that would list all my posts like I would search them... 
> (for every user itself, so everybody would have use of it:
> A every day users that can check latest posts
> A new users and users that don't came too often, to find their posts easier



Okay Zbor, Let me discus this with the mods and if every one thinks there is a use of it we should be able to do it fairly quickly .. 





> Here are the screenshots of search (only date changed in Advanced search).
> That IMHO would need to be from the newest to the oldest by default...



Your results will be better if you tick the "search type" options with posts. Also some people might not want newest results so by default the search works by its own algo to show posts which it thinks are most relevent. Imagine if google starts showing only latest posted pages by default, will you still use google  ?





> Vai - ascending or descending makes no difference to the order for me



Roy Its working for me, which browser are you using and which theme .. i ll test using your settings .. 





> For example, I don't see today posts. Also, I can't see did they read or not. They are all bold.



We will set the cron to index new posts to something like  3-4 hour so that new posts which are just 3-4 hour  old start showing up in  the search .. I ll check for the read and unread posts further if you can tell me your browser theme ... normally Read and not read can be determined by the colour of the icon next to the post  and also by the thread being shown as bold.

----------


## zbor

When I click my name and  Find latest posts this is screenshot I get (Chrome, 16.0...)
(also note dates of the posts)

ALL mods must agree  :Smilie:  You could say at least 75%  :Smilie:

----------


## royUK

I'm using Opera and Chrome

----------


## teylyn

Using Chrome on XP.

I just searched for keyword "teylyn". Results attached. Why would I see a list of top level forums and then a bunch of visitor messages between people who are not me and don't mention me in the VM?

I notice that the advanced search has two tabs and seems to default to "Search Multiple Content Types". That tab has different search fields from the tab "Search Single Content Type". The latter looks like the old search interface, and there is an option to "Find latest post by user", or alternatively, "Find threads started by user". The "latest post" is still not correct, but I guess my latest post has not yet been indexed for the search.

In any case, I find it much faster to just go to my user CP, which for reasons incomprehensible is still hiding behind "Settings", and then click to show all subscribed threads.

One thing that search no longer does is to find posts with 0 replies. On the search interface that is now on the tab "Search Single Content Type" , one used to be able to enter "Find Threads with" > At most > 0 replies. I can still enter this search criterion, but  the search result contains threads with more than 0 replies.

Needs work.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I've tried with both skylight and default skin, search single, type selected=posts, username=Simon Lloyd, order= both descending and ascending, both results showed me results from 2005 onward rather than 2011, also this means that it's not finding posts i made in 2004!

----------


## Vaibhav

> Using Chrome on XP.
> 
> I just searched for keyword "teylyn". Results attached. Why would I see a list of top level forums and then a bunch of visitor messages between people who are not me and don't mention me in the VM?



That is because in default search results all the content types are selected, for more accurate results try and use this kind of setting : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...0101at323.png/






> I notice that the advanced search has two tabs and seems to default to "Search Multiple Content Types". That tab has different search fields from the tab "Search Single Content Type". The latter looks like the old search interface, and there is an option to "Find latest post by user", or alternatively, "Find threads started by user". The "latest post" is still not correct, but I guess my latest post has not yet been indexed for the search.



To find the latest threads started by the user you can use the search settings here : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...0101at323.png/ and to see the posts by the user you can write the user name in the keyword instead of the user name .. 





> In any case, I find it much faster to just go to my user CP, which for reasons incomprehensible is still hiding behind "Settings", and then click to show all subscribed threads.



Yup i agree and this suggestion is up in the mods section for approval by the mods and once done we will put it in the navigation bar (go vote asap  :Wink:  ) 





> One thing that search no longer does is to find posts with 0 replies. On the search interface that is now on the tab "Search Single Content Type" , one used to be able to enter "Find Threads with" > At most > 0 replies. I can still enter this search criterion, but  the search result contains threads with more than 0 replies.
> 
> Needs work.



It does find posts with 0 replies, if you find threads with atmost 0 replies its showing posts with 0 replies "at the time of last indexing" the board. Now what is happening is that we are indexing the board once a day and hence there are posts in between the time the board was indexed and when some one searches the board. The best solution to this should be indexing the board every few hours or every hour. I will see to the amount of load each indexing puts on the server and adjust the frequency accordingly ...

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I've tried with both skylight and default skin, search single, type selected=posts, username=Simon Lloyd, order= both descending and ascending, both results showed me results from 2005 onward rather than 2011, also this means that it's not finding posts i made in 2004!



Vai, did you see this? the same as a member who posted here previously.

----------


## Vaibhav

> I've tried with both skylight and default skin, search single, type selected=posts, username=Simon Lloyd, order= both descending and ascending, both results showed me results from 2005 onward rather than 2011, also this means that it's not finding posts i made in 2004!









> Vai, did you see this? the same as a member who posted here previously.



Was going to do some more research before answering on it, i do see posts from 2005 only .. and your date of joining is 03-02-2004 
How many posts did you make in 2004 ... will try and look into the DB manually to find your posts, the only possibility which i see here is that the older posts of your have not been indexed .. 
Going to do research into the search tomorrow to make it better !!

----------


## zbor

Search still doesn't work. My last (and only) today post according to the search is almost 12 hours old.

----------


## martindwilson

i can still only find threads started by me .NOT those i have responded to. Vai please demo to  me how i am doing it wrong!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> i can still only find threads started by me .NOT those i have responded to. Vai please demo to  me how i am doing it wrong!



How are you searching? can you explain the steps..etc you take?

One of the quickest ways to find your POSTS is to go to any post you've made, click your name, view forum posts......you will then get a list of all your posts from last t first  :Smilie: 

Hope that helps Martin.

----------


## DonkeyOte

I used to perform a vanity search: donk* to identify threads / posts that I might want to read, however, this no longer works so I gave up trying to using the Search feature a while back.

----------


## martindwilson

simon see pics in posts #1 and#4 and the show forum post method shows my last post as
Yesterday, 07:41 AM which isn't true i've done  three or so since then

----------


## pike

Also, how do you search for threads with zero post??

----------


## arlu1201

The technical team has put up a notice on the top of this page stating that they are working on it and all the posts will not be available in the search.

----------


## snb

Yes, and that notice contains a cross, that will show after clicking  :Mad: :

_Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end in /home/eforum/public_html/includes/class_core.php on line 2812_

----------


## pike

Search for threads with zero Posts appears to be working. Can anyone else also attest?

----------


## Paul

Works for me now, Pike.  Of course, I think the old search method is being used right now until the new one is fixed.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I've been talking with Vai behind the scenes and right now he has disabled the added advanced search and any other added items to the standard vbulletin, the template edits remain but for now may have the posts or threads displaying a little oddly - unfortunately this is the only way left to go to try and sort the forum issues out, so whilst the functionality will mostly be back please give a little slack during the investigation of the abnormally high server load over the next day or two, although the forum should be a little more stable now  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

actually it's nice to see those service updates at the top.at least we get some idea what's happening.

----------


## pike

service updates?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Pike, i think that if you have dismissed them (clicking the red x) then they're gone until some criteria that they set like "Hasn't visited in x days" ...etc

----------


## zbor

Forum search still doesn't work.

Check My Posts. Looks like I've saw them all.
Now look New Posts. At the top is unread post.

If this doesn't working is there a way that  My posts look like New posts, only filtered out by user's username?

Edit: and there is still mismatch with Replies (1) and Views (0)

----------


## JonnyBoy333

Not working for me either.  When I search my name, nothing comes up.  When I click on all posts by me, nothing comes up.  The only way I can see a post of mine is the "Last Post" link, otherwise it's like I never existed on this forum...

----------


## Mordred

I've never had luck regarding searching names on this forum.  Also, I typed in a simple "Delete Rows" into the apparent search engine here and was not given any sort of list that had to do with deleting rows.  Tis a curious function as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## vlady

@ simon lloyd
  all my post were displyed but    just "FROM DECEMBER ONLY up to present"
  i have only 68 posts  WOW.

also looked to others... Just December only onwards..

----------


## zbor

Forum search still doesn't work:

- My posts link (appreciate for implementing) isn't update, don't show readed posts and has significant delay
- When I click Advanced search and search by my name I got: _Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms._

----------


## pike

The speed is a real pain

----------


## martindwilson

still can only find posts i started!

----------


## zbor

My posts finally working.

However,
How I find post I've started?

under profile and Find latest started threads I got: Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
under Advance Search there is no Search I've started.
If I search by my username still: Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

----------


## royUK

The My Posts button usually works for me

----------


## zbor

It return all posts I've write in.. Not my posts that I can't find now...

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> My posts finally working.
> 
> However,
> How I find post I've started?
> 
> under profile and Find latest started threads I got: Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
> under Advance Search there is no Search I've started.
> If I search by my username still: Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.



Click on your name on the left and then choose "View forum posts", this is the link to your search http://www.excelforum.com/search.php...st&showposts=1


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## teylyn

No, Simon, that shows all posts, not the threads started by the user.

Zbor, at the very top, click "My Profile". In your profile page, look in the left hand panel and click "My latest started threads"

I agree overall, that all this business about finding your own posts/threads is less than satisfactory. It used to be intuitive. Now even moderators and long term members seem to need a user guide to to the most basic things.

Forum upgrade = functionality downgrade

Not good.

----------


## zbor

@teylyn: yes, I've write about it... It return: Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

----------


## teylyn

Sorry, zb, I have no explanation for that. I can see all the threads I started since before the dinosaurs.

Maybe it's because the "technical team" have happened to put them back into the correct place of the database.
Maybe it's because moderators see different things than non-moderators.

I really don't know.

----------


## zbor

Neither do I but I hope this will help to solve one more thing... And cause new crash  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

zbor try this link for threads started by you http://www.excelforum.com/search.php...vBForum_Thread


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## zbor

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

Hint: Maybe because I using Chrome

----------


## snb

@zbor

No, I had the same result using IE8

----------


## teylyn

Not suitable for work (use headphones)

It is like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdn3O6aaMNc

----------


## john55

I use ie9
so, if I want to see all my posts the results are from now to 12-04-2011.
the ways it was used from: 
my profile "find latest posts"
main meniu "my posts"
advanced search using my name
...and the rest of my posts?!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

The search is fixed as the notice says but the chronological order is all messed up, for arguments sake on my last page of the search results i had posts from 2008 at the top 2006 in the middle 2011 at the bottom, a whole mix of dates!

----------


## zbor

This is prt scr of My posts:

Untitled1.jpg

At the first look seems fine.. But when I click New Posts here are some Posts that don't appear in My posts


Untitled2.jpg

----------


## Vaibhav

I checked this out zbor and it works fine.  Can you check again?

----------


## zbor

Yea, sorry, my fault

----------


## Vaibhav

I have created a new sub-forum for issues - http://www.excelforum.com/suggestions-for-improvement/

If any of the issues posted in this entire thread still persist, please feel free to post them to the new sub-forum as a new thread.

Please create 1 thread per issue.  To standardize it, kindly use *Issue* if you are reporting an issue or *Improvement* for any suggestion for improvement.

Am closing this thread.

Appreciate your co-operation.

----------

